# So I just saw this..



## FLMedic311 (Jun 10, 2017)

Thoughts??


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 10, 2017)

Farooq is a bit of an embarrassment to the profession.

But, he just got his 20 years at FDNY, so good on him.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 10, 2017)

I saw it a long time ago. Don't think I finished it.


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 10, 2017)

I tried again. I made it to 2:30....


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jun 10, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> Farooq is a bit of an embarrassment to the profession.


Why do you say this?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 10, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Why do you say this?



Because he looks like a ********* and personifies the BS T-shirt slogans that make EMS look like a bunch of uneducated chumps.

But... ya know, that's my opinion. :/


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 10, 2017)

Ahahaha, yeah that guy's been around a while.  Definitely super-over-the-top-cheesy-whacker status, but TBCH this is how I view many people within the NYC-EMS system (awaits slam for remark...).

Made it to 1:30. @StCEMT you got me beat. Maybe we oughta turn it into "who stops at what point in the video" thread.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 10, 2017)

Well I didn't even make it to the first second of the video. So I have all y'all beat.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Well I didn't even make it to the first second of the video. So I have all y'all beat.


You sir, are hereby disqualified from such activities.


----------



## Jim37F (Jun 10, 2017)

I made it 35 seconds in....then got a call instead lol


----------



## StCEMT (Jun 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Well I didn't even make it to the first second of the video. So I have all y'all beat.


Lack of participation doesn't count.



Jim37F said:


> I made it 35 seconds in....then got a call instead lol


I bet your *** was motivated to go save that life too.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> You sir, are hereby disqualified from such activities.



Fine by me.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 10, 2017)

CALEMT said:


> Fine by me.


FOMO, bro...FOMO.


----------



## CALEMT (Jun 10, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> FOMO, bro...FOMO.



Bro...


----------



## FLMedic311 (Jun 11, 2017)

So I wasn't the only one who thought it was cringe worthy, whew


----------



## linda simeone (Jun 21, 2017)

FLMedic311 said:


> Thoughts??


Hey, I have to say, this is cool. I am not into rap at all, not my favorite music choice, some of it is okay, but I WILL say this: This video exemplifies and pays homage to our profession in today's language.  I think he did a great job, shows he is proud of what he does.  I do not feel he is in anyway an embarrsment to the stars of life. What we do....EMTS, PARAMEDICS, FIREFIGHTERS, POLICE, SWAT, K9 rescue is all good things to help others.Without anyone in EMS, there would be dead and injured lying everywhere.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 21, 2017)

linda simeone said:


> Without anyone in EMS, there would be dead and injured lying everywhere.


Heh?!***

***Yes, I bit.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 22, 2017)

linda simeone said:


> Hey, I have to say, this is cool. I am not into rap at all, not my favorite music choice, some of it is okay, but I WILL say this: This video exemplifies and pays homage to our profession in today's language.  I think he did a great job, shows he is proud of what he does.  I do not feel he is in anyway an embarrsment to the stars of life. What we do....EMTS, PARAMEDICS, FIREFIGHTERS, POLICE, SWAT, K9 rescue is all good things to help others.Without anyone in EMS, there would be dead and injured lying everywhere.


You're allowed your opinion... but that last part is just flat out wrong. And for the record, I absolutely hate that video. It's BS


----------



## NPO (Jun 24, 2017)

ZDoggMD does a way better job. I personally like his video on readmission. 

But this, this is just crap.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

NPO said:


> ZDoggMD does a way better job. I personally like his video on readmission.
> 
> But this, this is just crap.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Is that the KM crew? "FAST, FAST, baby..."?

Do it...


----------



## NPO (Jun 24, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> Is that the KM crew? "FAST, FAST, baby..."?
> 
> Do it...


No it's a seperate thing. 






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

Ah, I think I'd seen another one of his videos some time ago. I agree, it's much more creative, satirical, and informative than that FDNY _stugots_.

Our regional trauma center has a team that has done a few similar to the doc, and because it seems relevant to both the EMS humor subform, and just genuinely more clever than the topic song, check out @NPO's thread below this one.


----------



## NPO (Jun 24, 2017)

I posted that one over in EMS humor too lol

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Jun 24, 2017)

NPO said:


> I posted that one over in EMS humor too lol


Redacted.


----------

